# Thoughts on bear protection?



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

So i own and love my glock 10mm and am comfortable shooting it proficiently, but im wondering if there are other better or more ethical choice for bow hunting and camping. I live in southwest montana so the opportunity for dangerous four legged things is sometimes great. I have loads for my 10mm that actually have better performance than that of a 41mag and i have 15 rounds to wrk with. at this point i still feel my bear mace is the fist step in protection and the smartest but in any case i would like some ideas on while light weight and more powerful pistol.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Your not going to touch more power without going to a _heavy _revolver or a Desert Eagle. There's the S&W Mt guns and Nightguards_ which will be lighter than an all steel revolver_ but I think the 10mm is stil a good way to go. Only advantage a revo would give is that (at least for me) while pissing down my trousers at the sight of a big bear coming at me I can't linp wrist a revo. You might look into some 400 Corbon or .45 Super conversions, not really sure how those stack up to the 10mm. Also the .50GI deserves a look but I'd be ok with some hardcast Buffalo Bore 10mm

_If you want to go for heaviest hitting, light weight has to go out the window and start looking at the S&W X-Frames, Ruger Alaskans & Super Redhawks etc._


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

in my opinion, relying on a pistol or a chemical deterrent to stop a bear is only sufficient if your next alternative is a rock. i use and recommend a short barrel 12ga (870 marine magnum) filled with Remington 1oz hollow point solid copper slug. but thats just me


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

If your talking bear bigger is most often better and that will also result in more weight. I also agree that the bear spray is your best first use if the bear gives you a chance to use it, using a pistol on an pissed off bear is a real last resort.
Seems I didn't get the whole post on, so edit and re-try.
When in bear country my own load out is a 44 mag. Ruger in a cross draw holster and a lever action 45-70. It's not the lightest load in the world but I'm comfortable with it so for me it works. I also do not go out alone(getting to old to fly solo) so there is always at lest one person in the group with the bear spray.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I think Montana means that grizzly encounters are possible? Black bears aren't hard to kill but I agree with a short barreled shotgun for the mean stuff. Situational awareness will probably keep you healthy longer than any firearm will. If you must use a pistol get loads that will penetrate far enough to do some good and realize that no matter what, if it happens you will be chewed a bit before the bear expires if you are rushed. Black bears are so much nicer. I ran into a cub in heavy timber on a late october deer hunt ( my first impression was that it was a round fat little pig ) and his mom took offense to me being that close to them. She just scooted towards me and woofed at her kid and me and then they all ran off. I had a 300 win mag so it would have ended badly for the bears but this encounter ended as most do, but I was instantly ready just in case. I carry no sidearm while rifle hunting because why would you use a handgun when the rifle is so much better?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

I must admit that I do not know much about 10mm rounds (.40 Cal). I have heard that they are fairly powerful in high-end loads and as you mention there are 15 available. So if your comfortable with that why not!

However, for me, and I've carried this in a number of areas where bear exist, It would be a .44 Mag. 4" S&W Mountain Gun, with custom loaded .300gr Cast Keith style bullets, at 1400 fps. It's a very heavy load, not one you will want to shoot often. However, if a big black bear or, God forbid, a brown is threatening you, I doubt that you'll even notice the recoil!


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Your not going to touch more power without going to a _heavy _revolver or a Desert Eagle. There's the S&W Mt guns and Nightguards_ which will be lighter than an all steel revolver_ but I think the 10mm is stil a good way to go. . . _If you want to go for heaviest hitting, light weight has to go out the window and start looking at the S&W X-Frames, Ruger Alaskans & Super Redhawks etc._


Yep, the "*Marine*" gets it again. I think the 10mm with its "good power" and extra rounds is a pretty decent "solution".
Just make sure you are getting a full-power "big animal" hunting load. Not the wimpy stuff down in the .40 S&W (10mm light) range.
Sounds like you've got that part "down pat".

Going to a "reasonable power" revolver is more weight, and fewer rounds.
There has been a LOT of "bear power" threads in the past, including about the Glock 10mm. Just search.

That said, I'll just lean a bit to the right while mountain wilderness hiking because of the .454 Casull Ruger Alaskan on my belt. :smt1099

P.S.
I don't think pepper spraying a Brown on their adrenalin charge is going to do anythiing but make your eyes water while being mauled and chewed up. YMMV.


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

If i put a six inch barrel on my 10mm will i get better speed/performance?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> _If you want to go for heaviest hitting, light weight has to go out the window and start looking at the S&W X-Frames, *Ruger Alaskans & Super Redhawks* etc._


That Ruger Alaskans & Super Redhawks is a BEAST

Anybody own one speaking of which?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

jakeleinen1 said:


> That Ruger Alaskans & Super Redhawks is a BEAST
> 
> Anybody own one speaking of which?


I have the "near ultimate" 2 1/2" barrel snubby Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in .454 Casull. Added Magna-porting with a Trijicon front night sight.
But, it is not "up" to S&W .460 or S&W .500 specs.
The night sight is for "just in case" a large predator with nasty teeth and claws tries to break into my tent looking for chocolate and marshmellow "S'Mores" makings while I'm sleeping. :mrgreen:

As you'd expect for a 44 oz. gun, it's a pussycat with .45 Long Colts, even +P.
Full-power .454 Casull does a REAL number on water-filled milk jugs compared to my other handguns. Lots easier than making big long bricks of "Jello".

Right after I got the Alaskan my lady friend video'd my milk-jug comparisons starting with my .32 ACP Beretta Tomcat. Up through my collection. With the Alaskan in .45 LC and then .454 Casull last.
From 25 yards my first-ever .454 Casull shot sprayed water all the way BACK to the lady and I. Much surprise and total merriment and comments not safe for work. For only $2 a pop.

Actually, with the factory Hogue "Tamer Monogrip", it really isn't all that "Beasty". It's more pleasant to shoot than my 'lighweight" carry SIG P290 9m and S&W J-frame .38 Spl.
It has more of a "big push" with controllable muzzle flip than their "Bark and Bite" on +P's. Plus all that "sharp stippling" on the P290 grip gets abrasive pretty quick.

I use a Win. Supreme full-power hunting load for my mountain wilderness hiking. 
260 grain, 1,800 fps, 1870 ft-lbs. Just a "bit" more than a .44 Mag. I believe in "bring enough gun". OK, "bring enough money" for factory ammo too. :smt1099


----------



## Bear2 (Nov 16, 2011)

Re bear attack, it would not only be running down my leg, it would be pilling up im my underware... 
My answer bear spray and my 629 classic with 6 -305 gr Buffalo Bore cartridges, and hope I had time to use them.


----------

